# What type of raw bones are safe for puppies?



## sasha's mum (Nov 24, 2008)

*bones*

I have aways given mine raw marrow bones, i like the middle bit for a smaller dag but for Sasha i did and still do scoop out the marrow, as she has a bit of a delicate tummy, it will keep the teeth beautiful, my old man Saxon used to have the whole bone as an adlut dog, and he lived to over 14 yrs with excellent teeth


----------



## KaMu (May 17, 2010)

We fed the raw bones (Bravo brand) to Roxy when she was a pup but the marrow was too too rich for her tummy (diarrhea). I ended up having to scoop the marrow out the best I could and than give it to her which helped. 
Always frozen. We use beef bones

My vet does not agreed with bones because of the possibility of damage to their teeth. I try to follow directions from professionals but sometimes I JUST CANT do it. My inner-self takes over 


Added *some feed bones from the butcher, I just prefer the bravo brand.......both are fine. Its just my preference


----------



## Mirinde (Jun 8, 2011)

I don't know if you have a MudBay pet supplies where you are, but if you do, almost all of them tend to have a freezer section of raw bones of various sizes and shapes. Mine have bison bones, ham bones, and lamb bones (with the pork and lamb bones being recommended for lighter chewers). They seem really knowledgeable when it comes to picking out the best type of raw bone for your doggie =)


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

I have been giving Izzy raw empty marrow bones and deer antlers with no issues.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I would wait a bit for raw bones, but you can try. Most use the beef marrow bones. This is the cows femur bone. You can get them at some pet stores frozen, but not here, at least no place I have found, however, if your supermarket has a real butcher ask him or her and they can cut them for you. Then be sure they are frozen when you give them. And at the beginning give for short periods, take up, put back in the freezer for another day. Maybe 15 min to start, and not every day, since the marrow is very rich and can cause tummy upset especially in young ones. Bully sticks are good for babies to chew, but expensive. And you have to watch closely that they don't get too small. I don't give bully sticks anymore because Jaro can devour them too quickly. The raw bones take a lot longer and are cheaper. When they have all the marrow out, you can stuff them with things like you do a kong and freeze and give again.


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

I give frozen raw beef marrow bones to my puppy. I get it from my butcher. I wasn't a 100% sure about it cause of his teeth and his tummy, so I just started out giving it to him a little at a time. The bones are about 4". Right now, I let him have half.
It really depends on the dog. What may work for one, may not work with another.

*Mirinde*: Have you been to All the Best Pet Care? I love that place. Next to Nature is great too, but that's only in West Seattle. Not sure what part of Washington you live.


----------



## Molly's Mum (Apr 1, 2011)

Molly gets a raw bone from the butcher every Saturday and she is fine with them. We do watch her with the bone and never leave her unsupervised whilst she's gnawing on it. Take a look at this blog, part way down the page you'll see a bit written about bones which I found to be very useful, has pictures of what type of bone you want. Molly doesn't chew hard on the bones causing them to break and splinter. She gnaws away at the ends, grinding down the bone and really working her teeth on it. With a marrow bone she licks away at the marrow filling and her tummy has been fine, if it caused her to be sensitive then I'd also scoop out the marrow part or avoid the marrow bones altogether and just give her the knuckle end. Her favorite bone is the knuckle end, she loves chewing away at the cartilage which is softer, once that's gone then she starts gnawing at the bone part underneath the cartilage. They are always large size bones that we get, nothing small enough for her to swallow and once she's had a day of chewing at it we lift the bone and throw it away. Before giving Molly the bones I always check there are no splinters from cutting (make sure your butcher saws the bone rather than chops it) and if it's too fatty I will remove some of the fat. I would never give a cooked bone to Molly and I have read, not sure how much truth there is in it, that frozen bones can splinter too. For this reason Molly only ever gets a fresh uncooked bone straight from the butcher, it's beef bones that they supply.

I did consider not giving her raw bones and providing nylabones instead, but after some research on the internet I read some terrible stories about nylabones. I take the view that any chew is potentially unsafe so you must be around to watch your dog and make sure it's not breaking apart or splintering.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I go to the meat market and get my bones. All of my dogs love them and they last so long. I have never had a dog have any trouble with them. I use atlers too if I can find them.


----------



## DAMATS (Sep 10, 2014)

Molly's Mum said:


> Molly gets a raw bone from the butcher every Saturday and she is fine with them. We do watch her with the bone and never leave her unsupervised whilst she's gnawing on it. Take a look at this blog, part way down the page you'll see a bit written about bones which I found to be very useful, has pictures of what type of bone you want. Molly doesn't chew hard on the bones causing them to break and splinter. She gnaws away at the ends, grinding down the bone and really working her teeth on it. With a marrow bone she licks away at the marrow filling and her tummy has been fine, if it caused her to be sensitive then I'd also scoop out the marrow part or avoid the marrow bones altogether and just give her the knuckle end. Her favorite bone is the knuckle end, she loves chewing away at the cartilage which is softer, once that's gone then she starts gnawing at the bone part underneath the cartilage. They are always large size bones that we get, nothing small enough for her to swallow and once she's had a day of chewing at it we lift the bone and throw it away. Before giving Molly the bones I always check there are no splinters from cutting (make sure your butcher saws the bone rather than chops it) and if it's too fatty I will remove some of the fat. I would never give a cooked bone to Molly and I have read, not sure how much truth there is in it, that frozen bones can splinter too. For this reason Molly only ever gets a fresh uncooked bone straight from the butcher, it's beef bones that they supply.
> 
> I did consider not giving her raw bones and providing nylabones instead, but after some research on the internet I read some terrible stories about nylabones. I take the view that any chew is potentially unsafe so you must be around to watch your dog and make sure it's not breaking apart or splintering.


Good to know..my breeder said marrow bones were fine but to scrape out the marrow. My pups 7 weeks and she said they love it, so I picked up some fresh beef marrow bones from the butcher. However, I'm a little leery to give to him. He's on a raw diet but I'm starting to transition him over to kibble and it my be too much for his tummy right now. Should I freeze first? I read a lot of comments about that. Why not fresh?


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

I give raw marrow bones to my pups. Their teeth are clean and they love it. I stopped giving the bones to them for a while, and it's amazing how their teeth got build up and were not as clean.

But they have the bones once or twice a week again


----------

